
Facebook may stop the data leaks, but it’s too late: CA’s models live on - not_that_noob
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610801/facebook-may-stop-the-data-leaks-but-its-too-late-cambridge-analyticas-models-live-on/
======
patrioticaction
The license of the data should be able to infect any model that it trains.

